# gravity show slammed uk video



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

so last Sunday I went gravity slammed uk and what a show any car fanatic would love it and also manged to meet Jamie from officially gassed.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Some amazing cars. Thanks for the video.
Hoggy.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Some amazing cars. Thanks for the video.
> Hoggy.


No worries mate


Hoggy said:


> Hi, Some amazing cars. Thanks for the video.
> Hoggy.


Cheers mate looking forward to some tt meets /shows next year


----------



## Alan Smiths (Oct 27, 2021)

I hope to attend more events next year. Because of this Сovid 19 so many plans were confused.


----------

